# احباء المسيح



## sara2003 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*احباء المسيح
فى حياتك علي الارض ياليتك تذكر دائما 
+ان لك اله حى. وبامرك مهتم . فلا تفكر ولا تحمل ابدا هم.
+انك ابن النور. وانك خلقت لكى فى القداسة تكون.
+وانك لست من هذا العالم انت ضيف غريب على الارض وعن هذه الديار لابد ان ترحل
+ان الحياه هكذا لاتدوم. فلا   تتعلق بما فيها ولا تياس.
+وان هناك دينونة لابد ان تجوز فيها.
فتطلع الي السماء . فهى بيتك ومسكنك ومكان راحتك.
وبالايمان العامل بالمحبة والجهاد . وترث الامجاد.
لذلك تذكر ان الله يريدك عروس بلا عيب وبلا دنس.جنة مغلقة .عينا مقفولة.ينبوعا مختوما.
فياليتك من الان تهيئ نفسك وتعمل لابديتك وتستعد للقاء الهك فمجيئه اصبح على الابواب**[/COLOR]*[/COLOR]


----------



## fayse_f (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: احباء المسيح*

الله حلو الكلام غذاء القلوب اشكر محبتك والرب يبارك اعمالك


----------



## girl of my lord (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: احباء المسيح*

*+ان لك اله حى. وبامرك مهتم . فلا تفكر ولا تحمل ابدا هم*
*الله حلوة قوووووووي دي*
*ميرسي ليكي ساارة*


----------



## أرزنا (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: احباء المسيح*

*سلام المسيح*

*انك ابن النور. وانك خلقت لكى فى القداسة تكون.*

*أنتم نور العالم*
*أمين*


----------

